# TSHTF, what about my tv?



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Scenario.....

The Schumer has hit the fan and your covered in it. You were one of the smart ones that prepared now your family and close relatives how made it. Your community has come together for protection and food. The destruction was bad, setting the world back 200 years. Hand tools and brute labor are what define life now.

But, remember that TV you had, the computer, and all those other currently useless items. They are still there and now their really big shiny paperweights. 

Question...
What would you do with these things? Scrap them or save them hoping the world will someday restore itself. 

This can also apply to generators, cars, tractors, anything thing that requires fuel, electricity, or complicated parts to operate.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If the world was set back 200 years I doubt I would live to see those thing ever being useful again.
I would get rid of everything that was unusable.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

TSHTF
The truck goes with me, I would stash the TV's and expensive devises because looters would take them in a heartbeat. The hopes life returns to normal I would not want to replace these things as it is very costly.


TEOTWAWKI
I would keep my truck secured for sure, the chance of wood fuel or corn fuel gives it the chance to live again. As far as TV's I have some nice ones. I would prob build a nice weatherized storage shed and lock em up and forget about em. Eventually civilization would get some sort of power back online. But the TV may only provide a use as a DVD screen as our lifetime may never watch TV programs again.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

some of the things mentioned may become useless, but a lot of knowledge should still exist so many things will get recycled into other usable items, fuel can be made for most types of engines. if fuel is only used for agriculture and really nessicary transport. life need not slip back 200 years, just being rid of hollywood and the banksters will lighten the load considerably. IMO the key to comfort post SHTF is actually practicing the skills needed to build and repair things and the insight to reuse things.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I see those items as coming back online again, even if it takes a while. Technology has advanced to the point that we could rebuild faster than it was built the first time around because the knowledge is there...somewhere. But as long as you have a way of generating electricity then you can power a small tv with a dvd player. There are just to many TV and internet addicts out there that would HAVE to have their fix and would be desperate to get something working that is mind numbing entertainment. I could see a small town that has gotten reestablished having a movie night in the town hall building and such as long as there was at least one working tv and dvd player.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have a safe place to stash them, do so, IMHO. 

Remember the nurdy (but smarter than us ) kids in school? Well, all grown up now, they may not be the strongest ox in the herd, but they might well be the smartest and could scavenge parts from all that electronic stuff and make communication equipment and other electronic goodies that could come in real handy. 

The Jerry-rigged 12v human powered alternator/generator or inverter craps out............Herbie tears apart your wide screen and finds the components he needs to get them going again. 

We all have our strenghts and weaknesses and one man's junk is another's treasure.

Moral of the story for preppers: Be kind to those who are kind to you and don't throw anything out if it could be even remotely useful. 

JMHO


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm glad to see so many common sense answers on this question, some boards I've lurked on have a more austere and 'militant' perspective towards survival (ie "anything that isn't a GUN is useless"), it makes me feel vindicated that I've made this my "go to" site.

and for all of you with *analog* televisions and antennae: _some_ of us have the capability, if not the inclination, to broadcast video over UHF/VHF frequencies


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

It was more of a TEOTWAWKI scenario. Long term.



The_Blob said:


> I'm glad to see so many common sense answers on this question, some boards I've lurked on have a more austere and 'militant' perspective towards survival (ie "anything that isn't a GUN is useless"), it makes me feel vindicated that I've made this my "go to" site.


I wanted a fresh perspective on things and I figured the other educated users could help me. Personally I would also have the smart ones find a use.

A last ditch use for old cars would be barricades. And you can always hurl TV's at bad guys.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Our tv is old, but it still works. I doubt we watch more than 10 hours a week. We do have a dvd/vcr player and watch movies sometimes. The truth is things like that are just not that important to us. Rather sit on the porch and visit with friends and family in our down time (of which we have very little)


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen people use their old TVs as planters. I might do that if SHTF. I don't watch much TV anyways


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Stack up on gas so you can run a generator to power the tv. Then can watch dvd's until the gas runs out. Be sure to have a loaded weapon by your side to protect. You can sell tickets to the zombies (accept pm's, alcohols, ciggies, in trade.)


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

One of the things I'm looking at adding to my preps this year is a solar array. I want it for the well, but as long as I have access to sun and excess power available, I'll run my laptop and play dvds on it when we need a break from life. And face it, we will need a mental break occasionally if the SHTF/TEOWAWKI happens. If there is enough juice, I can have the neighbors over for a movie and neighborhood planning session.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I read the title of this thread and thought " that sounds like my husband". He just said the same thing the other day. I told him he better start recording his History channel ( or like I like to call it, the Hilter channel). I told him better look into TiVo so he can use the small portable dvd player we have. LOL You should've seen his face!

IF we never have electricity again, then they'll get tossed. But, since we have the solar and wind generators, I can at least still use the puter and any cd's or sticks that I've downloaded material onto.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Trading would be a good idea. My nice flat screen for gas would be nice. Might even throw in the DVD player. Or a trade for Alcohol, it will be worth more than its weight in gold for a while followed by yeast. 

If anything I hope to have enough solar panels to keep the computers going. Then enough for off the grid.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I think there are 2 different categories of technology. While we've been knocked back 200 years, are solar panels, windmils and generators still functioning?

TV, DVD, and simlar will be primarily entertainment. As mentioned, town weekly movie night maybe, but in this scenario I don't see most having the time to sit around watching any more than once a week.

Now computers may still offer value, especially for those with archived how to data, plans, manuals, guides, etc. One example, the Mother Earth 40 years on 4 CDs archive. Having this data and a way to access it would itself be valuable. Assuming that most don't have power, someone with power, a working PC and a wide variety of these archives could easily become the local historian/librarian/knowledge expert. But this only works if you already have PDFs and CDs of the data since the internet is probably gone.

On a more advanced level, using PCs and ham radios you can rig up a basic BBS system.. similar to the old dial up systems from the 80's. This could be quite useful to pass along messages and share critical info especially when linking multiple systems together. The software is out there to do this. I've read about it but am quite far away from trying it... although I did download the apps to add to my archives.

While it might be 200 years ago, there should still be some power options available. I'm sure it would be at least a generation to rebuild back to a more current (30s or 40s) level of living but, as also stated, we wouldn't have to invent it, just figure it out again which should be easier as we already know it can be done.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

philjam said:


> Stock up on gas so you can run a generator to power the tv. Then can watch dvd's until the gas runs out.


Bad idea. This is the absolutely worst possible use imaginable for any stored gasoline you would have available.



Genevieve said:


> IF we never have electricity again, then they'll get tossed. But, since we have the solar and wind generators, I can at least still use the puter and any cd's or sticks that I've downloaded material onto.


Excellent idea. Those of us with solar power and inverters will still be using electronic gadgets as long as we are still making our own power.

I have enough solar capacity that a few hours of TV/DVD/VCR time in the evening most likely won't be to hard to accomplish.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

worldengineer said:


> Scenario.....
> 
> The Schumer has hit the fan and your covered in it. You were one of the smart ones that prepared now your family and close relatives how made it. Your community has come together for protection and food. The destruction was bad, setting the world back 200 years. Hand tools and brute labor are what define life now.
> 
> ...


you heirs could sell them on EBAY in 2055, they'll be collectors items by then, just look at the old Ateri games. personally, I think we'll have a severe depression, but not get knocked back to the stone age.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Bad idea. This is the absolutely worst possible use imaginable for any stored gasoline you would have available.


Sorry, forgot the sarcasm thingy.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

philjam said:


> Sorry, forgot the sarcasm thingy.


 well... ya never know


----------

